# Draghi boccia il DEF del governo



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2018)

Come riportato da repubblica, è stato appena bocciato il DEF da parte della BCE.
Ecco spiegata la presenza di Mario Draghi nelle ultime ore al quirinale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Schiavi di Merkel&Co


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come riportato da repubblica, è stato appena bocciato il DEF da parte della BCE.
> Ecco spiegata la presenza di Mario Draghi nelle ultime ore al quirinale.



Ci aspetta l'ennesimo bagno di sangue regà. 

Ma ahimè ci saranno anche omuncoli che esulteranno, perché tanto si è andato contro 5s e lega. 

Quando Renzi parlava di deficit al 3% andava tutto bene.

Auguri a chi rimarrà, e buona fortuna per chi partirà. 
Spero abbiate delle famiglie unite,che possano aiutarvi a superare questo ennesimo periodo nero. 

Rallegratevi però, i populistih! Hanno perso!


----------



## 7vinte (5 Ottobre 2018)

Colpa della follia di Di Maio. Domani lo spread va alle stelle. Ma non so se sia gia ufficiale


----------



## 7vinte (5 Ottobre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Schiavi di Merkel&Co



Guarda che la fanno lo stesso, il parere della bce non è vincolante


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Colpa della follia di Di Maio. Domani lo spread va alle stelle. Ma non so se sia gia ufficiale



Lo spread non conta nulla! Ancora dietro a ste baggianate andare?


----------



## Miro (5 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lo spread non conta nulla! Ancora dietro a ste baggianate andare?



Perdonami ma che lo spread non conti nulla è una boiata. Che poi venga usato come arma politica è un altro discorso.


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come riportato da repubblica, è stato appena bocciato il DEF da parte della BCE.
> Ecco spiegata la presenza di Mario Draghi nelle ultime ore al quirinale.



Ahahaha godo. Speriamo cada il più presto possibile questa farsa di governo.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come riportato da repubblica, è stato appena bocciato il DEF da parte della BCE.
> Ecco spiegata la presenza di Mario Draghi nelle ultime ore al quirinale.



Non è la BCE, è la Commissione Europea


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha godo. Speriamo cadi il più presto possibile questa farsa di governo.



Il godrò quando sarai senza lavoro


----------



## vota DC (5 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ci aspetta l'ennesimo bagno di sangue regà.
> 
> Ma ahimè ci saranno anche omuncoli che esulteranno, perché tanto si è andato contro 5s e lega.
> 
> ...


Però quando questo omuncolo se ne andrà quello che lo sostituirà dovrà decidere tra il def al 2,4% o il pericolo del ritorno agli aiuti al sistema Carminati al 3%. La ue di per sè non sfavorisce troppo gli altri stati se sanno farsi valere.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha godo. Speriamo cadi il più presto possibile questa farsa di governo.



Prima di godere su qualcosa che non conosci minimamente, impara a scrivere in Italiano. Si dice CADA e non CADI. Bel personaggione che sei, non conosci la lingua Italiana ma ti ergi a portatore della verità assoluta su politica ed economia. Ripassa a scuola poi, forse, potrai esprimere anche un parere politico/economico attendibile.


----------



## CarpeDiem (5 Ottobre 2018)

Marione ci sta salvando un'altra volta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2018)

La bocciatura dell'Europa era certa, ovvio che anche il governo l'aveva messo in conto. Vanno avanti lo stesso, il problema sarà come al solito il sarcofago umano al Quirinale.

Savona all'Economia e passa la paura. Dimissioni di Mattarella e tutto il resto. Io ci spero sempre.

PS. Sono assolutamente contro il reddito di cittadinanza. Ma l'ingerenza europea è inaccettabile come al solito, anche se si trattasse di regolamentazione di WC.


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Ottobre 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Prima di godere su qualcosa che non conosci minimamente, impara a scrivere in Italiano. Si dice CADA e non CADI. Bel personaggione che sei, non conosci la lingua Italiana ma ti ergi a portatore della verità assoluta su politica ed economia. Ripassa a scuola poi, forse, potrai esprimere anche un parere politico/economico attendibile.



Grazie di avermi fatto notare l'orrore grammaticale, corretto  Godo perchè è un governo di ignoranti che pensa solo a dare assistenzialismo. Mi spieghi come si fa progredire una nazione dando solo assistenzialismo? Ma che modo di fare politica è?


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Ottobre 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Prima di godere su qualcosa che non conosci minimamente, impara a scrivere in Italiano. Si dice CADA e non CADI. Bel personaggione che sei, non conosci la lingua Italiana ma ti ergi a portatore della verità assoluta su politica ed economia. Ripassa a scuola poi, forse, potrai esprimere anche un parere politico/economico attendibile.


rep


----------



## Sotiris (6 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come riportato da repubblica, è stato appena bocciato il DEF da parte della BCE.
> Ecco spiegata la presenza di Mario Draghi nelle ultime ore al quirinale.



Questo governo incapace, con quel partituncolo dell'ex comico che si sta facendo bruciare dagli ex fautori della secessione padana (M5S sta sprofondando sotto il 28% negli ultimi sondaggi), deve, al più presto, lasciare il timone o sarà default, DEFAULT.


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2018)

L’Italia della depressione economica degli ultimi 15 anni aveva deficit che sforavano tranquillamente il 3%, sto governo si spreme le meningi per partorire qualche briciolina al 2,4 (motivo per il quale non condividevo gli entusiasmi della manovra) e loro bocciano lo stesso senza pietà. Ma veramente qualcuno ancora ha il coraggio di credere che l’UE tenga al bene dell’Italia?


----------



## sunburn (6 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’Italia della depressione economica degli ultimi 15 anni aveva deficit che sforavano tranquillamente il 3%, sto governo si spreme le meningi per partorire qualche briciolina al 2,4 (motivo per il quale non condividevo gli entusiasmi della manovra) e loro bocciano lo stesso senza pietà. Ma veramente qualcuno ancora ha il coraggio di credere che l’UE tenga al bene dell’Italia?


Il problema è che è follia aumentare il deficit per fare assistenzialismo e per mandare la gente in pensione prima. Questi due interventi legislativi, per portare avanti i quali negli anni della Lira si procedeva alla sua svalutazione ossessiva compulsiva, ci hanno portato ad avere un debito che ormai è insostenibile perché non c'è mai stato un serio programma di investimenti.
Se mi fai deficit per investimenti io sto dalla tua parte, se lo fai per propaganda elettorale no.


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che è follia aumentare il deficit per fare assistenzialismo e per mandare la gente in pensione prima. Questi due interventi legislativi, per portare avanti i quali negli anni della Lira si procedeva alla sua svalutazione ossessiva compulsiva, ci hanno portato ad avere un debito che ormai è insostenibile perché non c'è mai stato un serio programma di investimenti.
> Se mi fai deficit per investimenti io sto dalla tua parte, se lo fai per propaganda elettorale no.



L’Italia è l’unico paese in Europa che non offre un sussidio di disoccupazione serio (la Naspi è una presa per il deretano), con conseguente massa di disperati che si ritrovano a cercare di sopravvivere con 0 euro. Il reddito di cittadinanza dei grillini non è nient’altro che il sussidio come viene fatto in altri paesi. Sta storia dell’assistenzialismo è ridicola, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## sunburn (6 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’Italia è l’unico paese in Europa che non offre un sussidio di disoccupazione serio (la Naspi è una presa per il deretano), con conseguente massa di disperati che si ritrovano a cercare di sopravvivere con 0 euro. Il reddito di cittadinanza dei grillini non è nient’altro che il sussidio come viene fatto in altri paesi. Sta storia dell’assistenzialismo è ridicola, con tutto il rispetto.


Ma non è assolutamente vero. L'Italia è in linea con gli altri Paesi europei da quel punto di vista(tranne quelli scandinavi, che hanno uno standard superiore). Dare soldi a chi non lavora in un Paese in cui di lavoro ce n'è poco, i centri per l'impiego non hanno mai funzionato e in cui è diffusissimo il lavoro nero, è assistenzialismo pure e semplice. Quello che ci ha portato a essere la Cenerentola d'Europa, pur essendo una delle otto potenze industriali a livello mondiale. 
Se si volesse fare un lavoro serio, bisognerebbe fare investimenti in modo tale da creare i presupposti per la crescita della richiesta di lavoratori. Ma si tratta di un lavoro che richiede almeno 4-5 anni per dare benefici. Molto più facile regalare soldi(che non si hanno) e prendersi voti. E' il modo fallimentare di fare politica di TUTTI i governi da cinquant'anni a questa parte e quello attuale ha intrapreso la stessa strada. AI tempi della Lira si è sempre nascosta la polvere sotto il tappetto svalutando la moneta, adesso per fortuna non è più possibile.


----------



## Nils (6 Ottobre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questo governo incapace, con quel partituncolo dell'ex comico che si sta facendo bruciare dagli ex fautori della secessione padana (M5S sta sprofondando sotto il 28% negli ultimi sondaggi), deve, al più presto, lasciare il timone o sarà default, DEFAULT.



Ma vivi in Italia? leggi i giornali?
il M5S dai sondaggi di questa settimana è circa al 30%, li ho pubblicati io anche sul forum,
i pentastellati hanno recuperato oltre 1 punto in una settimana, dopo che è stato pubblicato il def,

assieme alla Lega questo governo ha il 63% dei sondaggi e probabilmente è anche sottostimato.
senza contare il chiaro appoggio esterno di FDI, altro 4%. Storia inedità per la nostra repubblica, il governo da quando insediato è in netto costante aumento di consensi, ormai siete rimasti in pochi fans dei criminali porecedenti, troppo fuori contesto per non pensare che avevate degli interessi nell vecchio andazzo.
Per quale motivo dovrebbero andare a casa? per te la democrazia è inutile?

Altro che defoult, c'è un aguerra aperta con il vecchio apparato UE apertamente liberista, quello che ha rovinato Italia ed Europa in questi anni, 
gli Inglesi svegli hanno ben pensato di mollarla,
Politiche infami ed economicamente disastrose, ma sappiamo già che a maggio ritorneranno tutti a casa, nascera una nuova Europa.

Mattarella ci facesse un regalo e si dimetta subito, rappresenta un vecchio che per fortuna pare superato.


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non è assolutamente vero. L'Italia è in linea con gli altri Paesi europei da quel punto di vista(tranne quelli scandinavi, che hanno uno standard superiore). Dare soldi a chi non lavora in un Paese in cui di lavoro ce n'è poco, i centri per l'impiego non hanno mai funzionato e in cui è diffusissimo il lavoro nero, è assistenzialismo pure e semplice. Quello che ci ha portato a essere la Cenerentola d'Europa, pur essendo una delle otto potenze industriali a livello mondiale.
> Se si volesse fare un lavoro serio, bisognerebbe fare investimenti in modo tale da creare i presupposti per la crescita della richiesta di lavoratori. Ma si tratta di un lavoro che richiede almeno 4-5 anni per dare benefici. Molto più facile regalare soldi(che non si hanno) e prendersi voti. E' il modo fallimentare di fare politica di TUTTI i governi da cinquant'anni a questa parte e quello attuale ha intrapreso la stessa strada. AI tempi della Lira si è sempre nascosta la polvere sotto il tappetto svalutando la moneta, adesso per fortuna non è più possibile.



Guarda che per fare investimenti seri servirebbe fare deficit ben più corposi delle bricioline di questo governo. La mia critica era riguardo il modo in cui l’opinione pubblica vede il RDC in generale, è lapalissiano che sto governo sta combattendo contro il mostro dell’UE senza avere una strategia precisa e in maniera troppo soft.
Alla fine lo sappiamo tutti qual è il problema numero 1 di questo paese, è un elefante nella stanza che i seguaci del dio UE non vogliono vedere perché intaccherebbe i “meravigliosi 60 anni di integrazione europea” (conato di vomito).


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Ottobre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questo governo incapace, con quel partituncolo dell'ex comico che si sta facendo bruciare dagli ex fautori della secessione padana (M5S sta sprofondando sotto il 28% negli ultimi sondaggi), deve, al più presto, lasciare il timone o sarà default, DEFAULT.



Ma non dobbiamo preoccuparci. Quando non avremo più risparmi dormiremo tutti più tranquilli e rilassati. 
Evviva la decrescita


----------



## sunburn (6 Ottobre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Guarda che per fare investimenti seri servirebbe fare deficit ben più corposi delle bricioline di questo governo. La mia critica era riguardo il modo in cui l’opinione pubblica vede il RDC in generale, è lapalissiano che sto governo sta combattendo contro il mostro dell’UE senza avere una strategia precisa e in maniera troppo soft.
> Alla fine lo sappiamo tutti qual è il problema numero 1 di questo paese, è un elefante nella stanza che i seguaci del dio UE non vogliono vedere perché intaccherebbe i “meravigliosi 60 anni di integrazione europea” (conato di vomito).


Ma infatti io farei un deficit maggiore a quello previsto dal DEF ma per, ripeto, fare degli investimenti per raggiungere l'obiettivo di cui ho parlato. Il punto è che ci vogliono coraggio e competenza e fino ad ora non si sono visti né l'uno né l'altro.


----------



## Miro (6 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che è follia aumentare il deficit per fare assistenzialismo e per mandare la gente in pensione prima. Questi due interventi legislativi, per portare avanti i quali negli anni della Lira si procedeva alla sua svalutazione ossessiva compulsiva, ci hanno portato ad avere un debito che ormai è insostenibile perché non c'è mai stato un serio programma di investimenti.
> Se mi fai deficit per investimenti io sto dalla tua parte, se lo fai per propaganda elettorale no.



Condivido.
L'Italia ha enorme bisogno di grandi investimenti nelle infrastrutture, tagli alle tasse sul lavoro e sui consumi, così da attrarre investimenti. Per me, il reddito di cittadinanza così come viene posto dal M5S ha due grossi problemi: il primo è che non sembra tanto diverso nei fatti dal bonus scuola di Renzi 2) non è un reddito di cittadinanza visto che non andrà a tutti i cittadini e bisognerebbe chiamarlo per quello che è, cioè un sussidio di disoccupazione.


----------



## sunburn (6 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Ma vivi in Italia? leggi i giornali?
> il M5S dai sondaggi di questa settimana è circa al 30%, li ho pubblicati io anche sul forum,
> i pentastellati hanno recuperato oltre 1 punto in una settimana, dopo che è stato pubblicato il def,
> 
> ...



Il governo Monti poteva contare sull'appoggio di PDL, PD, UDC, ApI e altri, che complessivamente alle elezioni avevano preso il 90%. 


PS: io sono super-partes, nel senso che schifo tutti allo stesso modo e non voto ormai da vent'anni, ma il discorso che se uno critica allora ha interessi personali, ha anche stancato.


----------



## Nils (6 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non è assolutamente vero. L'Italia è in linea con gli altri Paesi europei da quel punto di vista(tranne quelli scandinavi, che hanno uno standard superiore).* Dare soldi a chi non lavora in un Paese in cui di lavoro ce n'è poco, i centri per l'impiego non hanno mai funzionato e in cui è diffusissimo il lavoro nero, è assistenzialismo pure e semplice.* Quello che ci ha portato a essere la Cenerentola d'Europa, pur essendo una delle otto potenze industriali a livello mondiale.
> Se si volesse fare un lavoro serio, bisognerebbe fare investimenti in modo tale da creare i presupposti per la crescita della richiesta di lavoratori. Ma si tratta di un lavoro che richiede almeno 4-5 anni per dare benefici. Molto più facile regalare soldi(che non si hanno) e prendersi voti. E' il modo fallimentare di fare politica di TUTTI i governi da cinquant'anni a questa parte e quello attuale ha intrapreso la stessa strada. AI tempi della Lira si è sempre nascosta la polvere sotto il tappetto svalutando la moneta, adesso per fortuna non è più possibile.



Ma vi rileggete qquando scrivete? l'Italia è una democrazia fondata sul lavoro, se non c'è lavoro la colpa è dei governi precedenti che non l'hanno saputo creare, punto, non è che un governo possa fare il ragionamento se c'è lavoro bene se no che i cittadini crepino pure... quello che tu chiami assistenzialismo è previsto in tutta Europa, compresa la super liberista Germania, tranne Grecia e Irlanda... per cui noi siamo un paese Europeo o no?



juventino ha scritto:


> Guarda che per fare investimenti seri servirebbe fare deficit ben più corposi delle bricioline di questo governo. La mia critica era riguardo il modo in cui l’opinione pubblica vede il RDC in generale, è lapalissiano che sto governo sta combattendo contro il mostro dell’UE senza avere una strategia precisa e in maniera troppo soft.
> Alla fine lo sappiamo tutti qual è il problema numero 1 di questo paese, è un elefante nella stanza che i seguaci del dio UE non vogliono vedere perché intaccherebbe i “meravigliosi 60 anni di integrazione europea” (conato di vomito).





sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io farei un deficit maggiore a quello previsto dal DEF ma per, ripeto, fare degli investimenti per raggiungere l'obiettivo di cui ho parlato. Il punto è che ci vogliono coraggio e competenza e fino ad ora non si sono visti né l'uno né l'altro.





Miro ha scritto:


> Condivido.
> L'Italia ha enorme bisogno di grandi investimenti nelle infrastrutture, tagli alle tasse sul lavoro e sui consumi, così da* attrarre investimenti. Per me, il reddito di cittadinanza così come viene posto dal M5S ha due grossi problemi: il primo è che non sembra tanto diverso nei fatti dal bonus scuola di Renzi* 2) non è un reddito di cittadinanza visto che non andrà a tutti i cittadini e bisognerebbe chiamarlo per quello che è, cioè un sussidio di disoccupazione.



Continuo a non capire...

Che centra il buono scuola con il reddito di cittadinanza per disoccupati in attesa di ricollocarsi?


Il governo è operativo da 4 mesi è ha inserito piani di rilanci dell'economia al suo primo anno, non all'ultimo,
non saranno enormi da subito, ma se continuano a governare per 5 anni, riassestando il paese, man mano saranno più consistenti.

Credo che a chiunque possa apparire chiaro che il reddito di sussistenza è un arma letale contro il lavoro nero, va a fargli direttamente concorrenza obbligandolo ad aumentare i compensi, questo unito alla detassazione al 15% renderà molto meno conveniente la sua diffusione.

Raga senza essere statisti, governare a livello tecnico l'economia di una nazione è complesso, però sempre di matematica si tratta,
1+1 fa sempre 2.

Se i governi precedenti immettono 40 miliardi alle banche venete in crisi, ma poi invece di privatizzarle o rivenderle a prezzo di mercato una volta risanate le ragalano a 1 euro a banca intesa, come si può pensare che governasse bene e non fosse in malafede?
Lo stesso si può affermare per le concessioni delle autostrade, si garantisce un reddito strepitoso ai Benetton, senza nemmeno mettere i paletti di un controllo e nascondendo sotto il segreto di stato tale porcheria, ma come potete andare ancora dietro a certi elementi senza pensare di essere in mala fede?
Vogliamo parlare del mancato gettito fiscale sul gioco d'azzardo, quantificabile in circa 15 M? poi si fa finta d'indignarsi per la pace fiscale di chi ha realmente dichiarato, pertanto non è un evasore, semmai un insolvente, perchè non è stato in grado di pagare.

Dai per favore, questo governo al momento è inattaccabile da qualsiasi punto di vista, poi dall'anno prossimo lo giudicheremo nei fatti.


----------



## vota DC (6 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Grazie di avermi fatto notare l'orrore grammaticale, corretto  Godo perchè è un governo di ignoranti che pensa solo a dare assistenzialismo. Mi spieghi come si fa progredire una nazione dando solo assistenzialismo? Ma che modo di fare politica è?



Ma anche il governo precedente faceva assistenzialismo. Questo sta pianificando una MASSICCIA riduzione fiscale in contemporanea al rdc che esiste pure all'estero. Puoi contestare che non ci siano i fondi, ma sulla carta non c'è tutto questo assistenzialismo.
Quello precedente invece faceva assistenzialismo per i FALLITI di professione.
-Soldi per salvare le banche rette da criceti capaci da andare in perdita
-Soldi ha chi ha scritto cancro economico sulla fronte: non solo Fiat ma persino agenzie interinali che si sperava dopo Monti si estinguessero
-Tasse alle imprese che continuano a stare sul 60% ma sussidi a seconda del numero di contratti così fioccano parassiti che fanno millemila contratti da un mese per prendere soldi dallo stato
-80 euro agli individui a medio reddito, si spende il doppio per giochi di redistribuzione stile Robin Hood in Superfantozzi.
-ZERO tasse in zone controllate dalla mafia. Pagare zero tasse e offrire servizi significa assistenzialismo, non stiamo parlando di eremiti autosufficienti che vengono lasciati in pace.
-Draghi ha permesso lo sforamento del 3% per spese assistenziali. Non solo l'accoglienza che è la punta dell'iceberg ma anche l'integrazione. Per fare un esempio queste sono le spese comunali di Riace (2000 abitanti) APPENA arrivato Renzi quando il bilancio era in pareggio
Comune di Riace (RC) Calabria - Tutte le informazioni e tutti i dati utili.
3 milioni e 200 mila entrate, anni dopo sono aumentate e il comune è riuscito ad andare in perdita: dai 300 migranti che aveva ne sono arrivati 500 e il sindaco invece di lasciarli fare (alcuni erano già ingegneri e volevano andare in città più grosse a lavorare) ha portato il paese nel medioevo con raccolta rifiuti fatta con animali, laboratori di aquiloni, ciabattini e tamburi cioè attività che costano molto più di lasciare i migranti a girarsi i pollici (non parliamo del costruttore di aquiloni del paese ma di un centinaio!) e non li integrano affatto perché sono mestieri MORTI.



Sotiris ha scritto:


> Questo governo incapace, con quel partituncolo dell'ex comico che si sta facendo bruciare dagli ex fautori della secessione padana (M5S sta sprofondando sotto il 28% negli ultimi sondaggi), deve, al più presto, lasciare il timone o sarà default, DEFAULT.



Lo salvano per tornare al deficit al 3% con misure che tagliano la crescita?
In caso di default:
1)Si rimane nell'euro e si salvano i risparmi. Ci è rimasta persino la Grecia.
2)Lo stato centrale va in fallimento: i privati non hanno indietro i loro soldi che comunque non stavano avendo indietro dato il numero della gente che si è data fuoco perché lo stato non pagava le forniture, non ci sono più rate da dare all'estero.
3)Nuovo stato centrale minimo e regioni responsabilizzate. Niente più no tax area nelle zone urbane controllate dalla mafia e niente più prefetto do o'sole che detta legge persino in sudtirolo.


----------



## Nils (6 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il governo Monti poteva contare sull'appoggio di PDL, PD, UDC, ApI e altri, che complessivamente alle elezioni avevano preso il 90%.
> 
> 
> PS: io sono super-partes, nel senso che schifo tutti allo stesso modo e non voto ormai da vent'anni, ma il discorso che se uno critica allora ha interessi personali, ha anche stancato.



Il governo Monti era frutto di un colpo di stato, fra l'altro Lega e M5S non l'appoggiavano, 
comunque se quelle forze godevano del 90% e ora unite sommano il 22% mi pare chiara la bocciatura del popolo italiano,
pertanto tutti muti per rispetto della democrazia, o sbaglio? 

Votare è un diritto/dovere d ogni cittadino, pertanto oltre che essere perseguitato per legge, dovresti commentare meno degli altri, sei tu ad aver deciso di metterti da parte.

Anche criticare è un dovere di ogni cittadino onesto, pertanto votante, perchè non votare è reato, non scordiamocene,
ma una partita si può criticare dopo averla giocata, criticare prima è solo inutile pronostico.

C'è un governo con una chiara maggioranza, i sondaggi dicono che ha l'appoggio della maggior parte dell'elettorato che ha premiato il suo formarsi, le ricette dei vecchi governi sono state abbondantemente bocciate, siate democratici per favore e fateli lavorare.


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

e sapete al Giappone che minghia glie ne frega di tutto questo che è al 240 % di debito di Pil.


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> e sapete al Giappone che minghia glie ne frega di tutto questo che è al 240 % di debito di Pil.



Vero? Ma di chi è il debito pubblico giapponese?


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Vero? Ma di chi è il debito pubblico giapponese?



Ho scritto questo per far capire in che ***** di trappola siamo finiti.
ma il debito pubblico è nulla, chiedetevi il debito privato italiano di quelli che andavano a chiedere in banca prestiti e poi ciaone a tutta la baracca.
il debito pubblico se non lo fai, domani se avrai problemi di salute e vai in ospedale e non hanno manco una siringa per farti l'iniezione per l'insulina, sono un po' gazzi tuoi, per non parlare che molti partiti pro europa come ad esempio +europa, se hai letto il loro programma economico equivaleva ai nazisti.
l'austerità e il mantenimento del debito pubblico è una gazzata di primo livello ordoliberista.
il nostro debito è in valuta straniera, e roba da gonzi, cosa devo dire.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Ottobre 2018)

Non so neppure come replicare, sono allibito. Leggere certe cose fa male, siamo culturalmente regrediti, peggio di 20 anni fa agli albori del berlusconismo.


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non so neppure come replicare, sono allibito. Leggere certe cose fa male, siamo culturalmente regrediti, peggio di 20 anni fa agli albori del berlusconismo.



20 anni fa almeno gli stipendi non erano al livello del Burkina Faso, ma tant'è.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2018)

Se spendevamo 100 miliardi di euro per ciucciarci tutti i clandestini europei, sono sicuro che andava bene. Tanto sono fuori bilancio i soldi per l'accoglienza no?

Per i migranti possiamo spendere anche milla mila miliardi che è tutto a posto


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> 20 anni fa almeno gli stipendi non erano al livello del Burkina Faso, ma tant'è.



Paragone irrispettoso per tutti gli uomini che ogni giorno muoiono di fame in Burkina Faso


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> 20 anni fa almeno gli stipendi non erano al livello del Burkina Faso, ma tant'è.



Guadagni 5 euro al mese?
Io non so dove vivi, ma qui a Milano ce la fanno quasi tutti a campare con uno stipendio intorno ai 1000 euro.
Il problema non è lo stipendio, ma la mancanza di lavoro e la soluzione non è certo investire tutto sull'assistenzialismo.

A volte non considerate la mentalità italiana.


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Paragone irrispettoso per tutti gli uomini che ogni giorno muoiono di fame in Burkina Faso



Adesso l'ironia è abolita pure, allucinante.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se spendevamo *100 miliardi di euro* per ciucciarci tutti i clandestini europei, sono sicuro che andava bene. Tanto sono fuori bilancio i soldi per l'accoglienza no?
> 
> Per i migranti possiamo spendere anche milla mila miliardi che è tutto a posto



E la miseria, quante manovre sono?


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Adesso l'ironia è abolita pure, allucinante.



Con la scusa dell'ironia le fake news proliferano


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Guadagni 5 euro al mese?
> Io non so dove vivi, ma qui a Milano ce la fanno quasi tutti a campare con uno stipendio intorno ai 1000 euro.
> Il problema non è lo stipendio, ma la mancanza di lavoro e la soluzione non è certo investire tutto sull'assistenzialismo.
> 
> A volte non considerate la mentalità italiana.



Dire che a Milano ce la fai con mille euro al mese significa proprio non considerare i costi e la vita a Milano che man mano si è attestata a livelli di città europee nordiche che hanno almeno come stipendi il triplo di quello che abbiamo noi.
Dell'assistenzialismo possiamo essere d'accordo del fatto che uno stato serio, non fa assistenzialismo ma crea lavoro, ma il fatto di dire che non c'è un problema di salario è fuori dal contesto economico in cui viviamo, vatti a fare un giro oltre Milano e poi me ne riparli.


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Con la scusa dell'ironia le fake news proliferano



Avevano visto giusto che con dopo l'11 settembre la satira sarebbe morta, questa risposta che mi hai dato ne è la prova.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E la miseria, quante manovre sono?




E' una battuta e lo sai anche te.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Guadagni 5 euro al mese?
> Io non so dove vivi, ma qui a Milano ce la fanno quasi tutti a campare con uno stipendio intorno ai 1000 euro.
> Il problema non è lo stipendio, ma la mancanza di lavoro e l*a soluzione non è certo investire tutto sull'assistenzialismo.
> *
> A volte non considerate la mentalità italiana.







*
Spendere tutto*

Parliamo di 9 miliardi per il rdc. 3 di questi 9 fanno parte del REI di Renzi. In sostanza sono stati stanziati 6 miliardi in più. Praticamente segando i soldi dell'accoglienza avremmo il rdc. Sono cifre bassissime e a usufruire di questo saranno 4 gatti in croce. Il disoccupato medio che vive in famiglia non lo prende. Hai dei risparmi? Non lo prendi. Hai una casa? Non lo prendi. Devi proprio essere ridotto alla fame per averne diritto. 

Ti pare che sia spendere tutto?


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Dire che a Milano ce la fai con mille euro al mese significa proprio non considerare i costi e la vita a Milano che man mano si è attestata a livelli di città europee nordiche che hanno almeno come stipendi il triplo di quello che abbiamo noi.
> Dell'assistenzialismo possiamo essere d'accordo del fatto che uno stato serio, non fa assistenzialismo ma crea lavoro, ma il fatto di dire che non c'è un problema di salario è fuori dal contesto economico in cui viviamo, fatti a fare un giro oltre Milano e poi me ne riparli.



Io guadagno di più, ma vivendo a Milano da oltre 30 anni ed avendo visto come è cambiata (in meglio) nel recente passato, ti assicuro che con 1000 euro si "campa" tranquillamente.

Ripeto: il problema non è lo stipendio ma l'offerta di lavoro
Ripeto (bis): a volte non considerate la mentalità italiana riguardo al lavoro e l'attenzione al bene comune. Tutta colpa sempre e solo della politica (passata ovviamente).


----------



## CarpeDiem (6 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Avevano visto giusto che con dopo l'11 settembre la satira sarebbe morta, questa risposta che mi hai dato ne è la prova.



Se quella era satira Di Maio é Laureato con lode


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Io guadagno di più, ma vivendo a Milano da oltre 30 anni ed avendo visto come è cambiata (in meglio) nel recente passato, ti assicuro che con 1000 euro si "campa" tranquillamente.
> 
> Ripeto: il problema non è lo stipendio ma l'offerta di lavoro
> Ripeto (bis): a volte non considerate la mentalità italiana riguardo al lavoro e l'attenzione al bene comune. Tutta colpa sempre e solo della politica (passata ovviamente).



la prima parte del discorso, ti potrei anche dire grazie graziella. cambiata in meglio anche qua è molto labile il confine dato che ti potrei elencare tutte delle problematiche della città, ma non sono qui a fare un trattato di sociologia ed economia comparata urbanistica comparata con le altre città europee.
il bene comune, arriva se ci sono i diritti sociali che non abbiamo più dato che ci avviamo a diventare uno stato sudamericano con una borghesia compradora che non capisce gli altri al di fuori di centri urbani.


----------



## Vinx90 (6 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Guadagni 5 euro al mese?
> Io non so dove vivi, ma qui a Milano ce la fanno quasi tutti a campare con uno stipendio intorno ai 1000 euro.
> Il problema non è lo stipendio, ma la mancanza di lavoro e la soluzione non è certo investire tutto sull'assistenzialismo.
> 
> A volte non considerate la mentalità italiana.



“Investire tutto” Ma sai di che cifre parli? Ma tutto cosa? 
“Il problema non è lo stipendio” Ma hai idea, in una nazione degna di essere chiamata tale, quale sia uno stipendio quantomeno decente? Sei mai uscito dal “bel paese”? 
“Con mille euro ci campi” a parte che la vedo dura, ma anche fosse vero il problema lo hai scritto tu stesso, ci CAMPI, conosci la differenza tra quest’ultimo e VIVERE?

Io lavoro spesso all’estero, Germania,Olanda e Belgio principalmente, a parte che “l’assistenzialismo” in quelle nazioni è anni luce avanti al nostro, ma, sopratutto, è il lavoro ad essere completamente diverso, ho alcuni parenti tra Germania e Belgio (nati lì) e posso assicurarti che fanno lavori “normali” guadagnando cifre che in Italia faticherebbe a guadagnare un medico. Svegliatevi, siete lo specchio di un paese morente, rassegnati alla mediocrità che diventa la nuova normalità .


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *
> Spendere tutto*
> 
> Parliamo di 9 miliardi per il rdc. 3 di questi 9 fanno parte del REI di Renzi. In sostanza sono stati stanziati 6 miliardi in più. Praticamente segando i soldi dell'accoglienza avremmo il rdc. Sono cifre bassissime e a usufruire di questo saranno 4 gatti in croce. Il disoccupato medio che vive in famiglia non lo prende. Hai dei risparmi? Non lo prendi. Hai una casa? Non lo prendi. Devi proprio essere ridotto alla fame per averne diritto.
> ...



Sul rdc sono d'accordo. In Italia è sempre mancata una prestazione a sostegno dei poveri senza altri aggettivi (poveri anziani, poveri invalidi, ecc.). Il REI (iniziato a luglio) è il primo passo in quella direzione ma insufficiente. Bisogna costruirlo bene e entro limiti ben definiti, ma senza introdurre idiozie surreali (del tipo le spese morali sì e quelle immorali no). Basta copiare da Francia, Germania, Nord Europa, ecc.
I guai sono altrove. In particolare: pensioni a 62 anni, semplicemente non possiamo permettercelo, neanche se in futuro avessimo piena occupazione E importassimo 200.000 lavoratori immigrati l'anno.
L'imposta al 15% sulle partite IVA con giro d'affari fino a 65.000 euro (o forse 100.000 euro) l'anno: comprendono la maggior parte dei professionisti, inclusi ad esempio medici da 200 euro a visita (guadagnano di più ma quello che dichiarano rientrerebbe nei limiti di cui sopra). Insieme con il condono significa sfasciare il sistema tributario.
Queste misure non sostengono affatto la crescita (ragionamenti tipo escono i vecchi e entrano i giovani sono privi di senso) 
Il debito pubblico c'è e devi dare l'impressione di poterlo ripagare in futuro. Se ipotechi il futuro con un permanente aumento della spesa pensioni e contemporaneamente indebolisci la capacità di raccogliere le imposte, l'impressione cambia e meno fondi saranno disposti a investire in titoli italiani --> aumentano gli interessi.
Questo mondo non mi piace e siamo contro la finanza? Benissimo, cambiamo le regole della finanza, ma prima di lanciarsi in sfide velleitarie.
L'Europa l'anno prossimo sarà diversa? Può darsi ma per quanto riguarda queste questioni sarà peggiorata: i sovranisti in ogni paese fanno i sovranisti, non solidarizzano con i sovranisti di altri paesi


----------



## vota DC (6 Ottobre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Vero? Ma di chi è il debito pubblico giapponese?



200-70 Giappone
131-119 Italia
Entrambi hanno un debito interno molto più grande di quello estero, prima del roditore flessibile l'Italia era ancora più simile al Giappone.
Se vogliamo giudicare l'economia reale
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_external_debt
Lussemburgo importa a tutto spiano senza produrre niente, incassa poche tasse, offre servizi di lusso ai cittadini e poi fa la predica. Francesi in mano ad africani che se chiudono i rubinetti li mandano in bancarotta.
Inglesi sostenuti da ex colonie che stanno già chiudendo i rubinetti, usano Mills e amici fi Berlusconi per incassare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Sul rdc sono d'accordo. In Italia è sempre mancata una prestazione a sostegno dei poveri senza altri aggettivi (poveri anziani, poveri invalidi, ecc.). Il REI (iniziato a luglio) è il primo passo in quella direzione ma insufficiente. Bisogna costruirlo bene e entro limiti ben definiti, ma senza introdurre idiozie surreali (del tipo le spese morali sì e quelle immorali no). Basta copiare da Francia, Germania, Nord Europa, ecc.
> I guai sono altrove. In particolare: pensioni a 62 anni, semplicemente non possiamo permettercelo, neanche se in futuro avessimo piena occupazione E importassimo 200.000 lavoratori immigrati l'anno.
> L'imposta al 15% sulle partite IVA con giro d'affari fino a 65.000 euro (o forse 100.000 euro) l'anno: comprendono la maggior parte dei professionisti, inclusi ad esempio medici da 200 euro a visita (guadagnano di più ma quello che dichiarano rientrerebbe nei limiti di cui sopra). Insieme con il condono significa sfasciare il sistema tributario.
> Queste misure non sostengono affatto la crescita (ragionamenti tipo escono i vecchi e entrano i giovani sono privi di senso)
> ...



Per me le pensioni sono sostenibili anche a 60 anni, con la tecnologia che avanza è qualcosa che si può sostenere alla fine. Il problema è la cifra dell'assegno. Tanta gente vuole fare la bella vita con la pensione, quando in realtà dovrebbe essere un assegno che ti consenta di vivere in modo abbastanza decente la tua vecchiaia. Se hai altri bisogni e vuoi svagarti anche a 70 anni ti fai una pensione integrativa, ti consumi i risparmi o continui a lavorare e non fasci le casse pubbliche.


Io sarei per una pensione sociale per tutti a una cifra bassa. Massimo 700 euro tipo. Vorrei un sistema che funzionasse come la sanità, c'è chi paga ticket più alti e chi non lo paga, ma le prestazioni sanitarie sono uguali per tutti. Non ho mai sentito nessuno lamentarsi di iniquità nel caso della sanità. Farei così pure per le pensioni. Il problema però è la testa delle persone, tra invidie sociali rabbia e vari ora un pensiero del genere è utopico. Eppure è un sistema che è già in atto per tante cose, ma per le pensioni chissà perché non si può fare. 


Chi ha una professione molto remunerativa non ha bisogno della pensione statale da qualche migliaio di euro, si ciuccia quella basse da 600/700 e il resto sono risparmi più integrazione privata. 


Chi è pezzente (come me ) è giusto che si accontenti di 600 euro, ricordandosi che le pensioni esistono da meno di 100 anni e baciare le mani sapendo che può permettersi di vivere senza faticare.


----------



## Nils (6 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non so neppure come replicare, sono allibito. Leggere certe cose fa male, siamo culturalmente regrediti, peggio di 20 anni fa agli albori del berlusconismo.



C'è una questione che tutti sottovalutano, nonostante si sentano tutti statisti,

ci sono due generi di debiti, diatralmente opposti, quello di un azienda che non fattura, pertanto destinato a non essere mai ripagato,
e quello di un azienda che si ritrova ad affrontare un emergenza dettata da qualsiasi motivo, ma i cui bilanci annuali sono in attivo.

In questi casi a meno di non finire in mani a degli strozzini, si trova sempre una mediazione per rateizzare il debito.

Ecco, l'Italia è proprio in questa situazione, ha un debito pubblico pesante, ma ha un avanzo primario importante,
cioè ricava più di quello che spende, esclusi gli interessi sul debito,

E qui casca l'asino, gli interessi nazionali sono sempre sovrastanti sugli interessi privati,
posso fare un esempio, se la tua nazione ti chiede di andare a morire in guerra per difenderla, sei costituzionalmente obbligato a farlo,
figurarsi se un qualsiasi soggetto privato può far morire una nazione per una richiesta privata, seppur legittima.

I debitori aspetteranno, a suo tempo saranno risarciti, del resto è una cosa che accade normalmente nel commercio,
spesso si porta a casa meno pur di portare a casa qualcosa, per giunta inquesto caso non paerliamo dell'effettivo debito iniziale ma di una quota sugli interessi.

in resto è fuffa da dare in pasto ai creduloni.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Ottobre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> la prima parte del discorso, ti potrei anche dire grazie graziella. cambiata in meglio anche qua è molto labile il confine dato che ti potrei elencare tutte delle problematiche della città, ma non sono qui a fare un trattato di sociologia ed economia comparata urbanistica comparata con le altre città europee.
> il bene comune, arriva se ci sono i diritti sociali che non abbiamo più dato che ci avviamo a diventare uno stato sudamericano con una borghesia compradora che non capisce gli altri al di fuori di centri urbani.





Vinx90 ha scritto:


> “Investire tutto” Ma sai di che cifre parli? Ma tutto cosa?
> “Il problema non è lo stipendio” Ma hai idea, in una nazione degna di essere chiamata tale, quale sia uno stipendio quantomeno decente? Sei mai uscito dal “bel paese”?
> “Con mille euro ci campi” a parte che la vedo dura, ma anche fosse vero il problema lo hai scritto tu stesso, ci CAMPI, conosci la differenza tra quest’ultimo e VIVERE?



Mi fate sorridere. Adesso si cita pure un fantomatico "trattato di sociologia legato alle problematiche della città" e si teorizza il concetto di "vivere" (alla milanese, presumo) comprensibile solo se si è vissuti al di fuori del Belpaese (cosa che ho fatto ovviamente, come molti e rimboccandomi le mani, "campando" con poco). Insomma, a me pare si stia un pò straparlando, tra un viaggio in Burkina Faso, un tour in Sud America, finendo poi magari in un salotto parigino a bere thè con le ceneri di Buñuel, teorizzando il nulla. 

Chiuso OT.


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi fate sorridere. Adesso si cita pure un fantomatico "trattato di sociologia legato alle problematiche della città" e si teorizza il concetto di "vivere" (alla milanese, presumo) comprensibile solo se si è vissuti al di fuori del Belpaese (cosa che ho fatto ovviamente, come molti e rimboccandomi le mani, "campando" con poco). Insomma, a me pare si stia un pò straparlando, tra un viaggio in Burkina Faso, un tour in Sud America, finendo poi magari in un salotto parigino a bere thè con le ceneri di Buñuel, teorizzando il nulla.
> 
> Chiuso OT.



La cosa più bella è dire che puoi vivere tranquillamente a Milano con mille euro al mese e subito dopo specificare che "io però prendo di più" 

chiuso OT, pure per me.


----------



## mabadi (6 Ottobre 2018)

Credo che durante I repubblica il debito pubblico italiano.i bot per intenderci- venisse acquistato, per la maggior parte da cittadini italiani.
Oggi invece il nostro debito viene comprato da fondi, bce stati esteri ecc.
Questo ha portato l'Italia ad essere schiava dei propri creditori.
Non è per niente semplice uscire da questa situazione l'unica strada sarebbe che gli italiani, invece di investire in azioni. fondi ecc. comprassero i bot.
Adesso però chi comprerebbe i bot avendo paura di un default che determinerebbe la perdita dell'investimento?
La lancio così si potrebbe dire che chi dovesse investe in titoli di stato potrò detrarre l'importo dell'investimento, secondo un sistema che di fatto determini una sorta di flat tax.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Ottobre 2018)

L'errore fondamentale è mettere la competitività della cosa pubblica innanzi al benessere dei cittadini.
Questa UE si comporta come se fossimo in guerra, con i cittadini devono soffrire e combattere per la sopravvivenza dello Stato stesso, o meglio dell'Unione, che pretende di dettare legge teoricamente per la salute della nostra Repubblica, in pratica per salvaguardare la finanza e considerando i cittadini solo in quanto "risorse umane": attribuendogli un valore positivo solo in quanto sfruttabile.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Ottobre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Credo che durante I repubblica il debito pubblico italiano.i bot per intenderci- venisse acquistato, per la maggior parte da cittadini italiani.
> Oggi invece il nostro debito viene comprato da fondi, bce stati esteri ecc.
> Questo ha portato l'Italia ad essere schiava dei propri creditori.
> Non è per niente semplice uscire da questa situazione l'unica strada sarebbe che gli italiani, invece di investire in azioni. fondi ecc. comprassero i bot.
> ...


Lo Stato chiede un prestito, offre un tasso di interesse più alto del normale e regala subito, ma solo ai suoi cittadini, una parte di quello che gli hanno prestato, fermo restando l’impegno di restituire comunque a scadenza la somma totale senza sconti. Che segnale e’ della capacità di quello Stato di ripagare in futuro il debito nella stessa moneta con cui ha incassato il prestito?
Groucho Marx: “Non entrerei mai in un club che mi chiedesse insistentemente di diventare suo socio.


----------



## sunburn (6 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Il governo Monti era frutto di un colpo di stato, fra l'altro Lega e M5S non l'appoggiavano,
> comunque se quelle forze godevano del 90% e ora unite sommano il 22% mi pare chiara la bocciatura del popolo italiano,
> pertanto tutti muti per rispetto della democrazia, o sbaglio?
> 
> ...



Colpo di Stato una maggioranza sostenuta da forze politiche che rappresentavano il 90% degli italiani, non votare è reato e via dicendo. Sempre più convinto che il suffragio universale assoluto vada eliminato.


----------



## leviatano (6 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Colpo di Stato una maggioranza sostenuta da forze politiche che rappresentavano il 90% degli italiani, non votare è reato e via dicendo. Sempre più convinto che il suffragio universale assoluto vada eliminato.



torniamo alle monarchie illuminate, mi pare giusto


----------



## mabadi (6 Ottobre 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Lo Stato chiede un prestito, offre un tasso di interesse più alto del normale e regala subito, ma solo ai suoi cittadini, una parte di quello che gli hanno prestato, fermo restando l’impegno di restituire comunque a scadenza la somma totale senza sconti. Che segnale e’ della capacità di quello Stato di ripagare in futuro il debito nella stessa moneta con cui ha incassato il prestito?
> Groucho Marx: “Non entrerei mai in un club che mi chiedesse insistentemente di diventare suo socio.



Non è un problema di ripagare. Il vero problema è che siamo sotto attacco,
Non si comprano i Bot perchè l'ordine è di non comprarli.
Non mi riferisco tanto ad ora (perchè il tempo lo dirà) ma la caduta di Berlusconi è stato un vero e proprio attacco.
Le guerre si combattono nelle Banche .
Bisogna uscire da questo sistema e cercare di finanziare il debito con risorse interne, altrimenti sei e resterai sotto schiaffo.
Quindi ti incentivo a comprare debito italiano facendoti pagare in proporzione meno tasse.
In questo modo quello che risparmio di tassi d'interesse te lo rendo come "sconto sulle tasse".
L'operazione avrebbe quindi un impatto ridotto sulle finanze.


----------



## Nils (6 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Colpo di Stato una maggioranza sostenuta da forze politiche che rappresentavano il 90% degli italiani, non votare è reato e via dicendo. *Sempre più convinto che il suffragio universale assoluto vada eliminato*.



Pertanto per te è normale che quando una nazione va al voto per scegliere un governo, tutte le forze politiche si uniscano per fare leggi come la Fornero o l'anticostituzionale Porcellum ... mai sentito parlare di maggioranza Bulgara?

Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Ottobre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di ripagare. Il vero problema è che siamo sotto attacco,
> Non si comprano i Bot perchè l'ordine è di non comprarli.
> Non mi riferisco tanto ad ora (perchè il tempo lo dirà) ma la caduta di Berlusconi è stato un vero e proprio attacco.
> Le guerre si combattono nelle Banche .
> ...


Il debito pubblico italiano in mani estere è meno del 30%, un altro 25 è BCE-BdI, la parte restante è in Italia (soprattutto però Banche e Assicurazioni). Le famiglie italiane direttamente hanno meno del 10%, perché non si fidano. Per indurle a comprarlo incentivi possono essere controproducenti. 
Non c'è nessuno che ordina di non comprare. Prima si capisce questa cosa, meglio è. I BTP italiani oggi sarebbero già un ottimo affare se ci fosse fiducia sul fatto che verranno ripagati in euro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Ottobre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di ripagare. Il vero problema è che siamo sotto attacco,
> *Non si comprano i Bot perchè l'ordine è di non comprarli.*
> Non mi riferisco tanto ad ora (perchè il tempo lo dirà) ma la caduta di Berlusconi è stato un vero e proprio attacco.
> Le guerre si combattono nelle Banche .
> ...



Esatto. Magari non è molto corretto parlare di 'ordine' ma c'è piuttosto un accordo, una comunione di intenti anti-italiana -- e non è una teoria complottista, ma la realtà, per cui ci sono ben pochi attori stranieri che sono interessati alla nostra ripresa ma anzi si adoperano per il nostro declino.
Per l'acquirente, che sia il piccolo risparmiatore che una finanziaria/banca, non cambia nulla, anzi, il titolo diventa solo più a rischio ovvero con una rendita più alta.
L'allarme è solo per il governo che vede giocoforza il proprio tilolo più debole, ma non meno appetibile; tutt'altro, diventa più appetibile per coloro che nel paniere dei titoli di stato cercano una rendita più alta, a fronte di una remota ipotesi di default.
In pratica all'aumentare dello spread i Bot diventano più convenienti, al contrario di quanto raccontano i mass media (che Non fanno gli interessi nazionali) che ad un aumento dello spread fanno passare solo un messaggio terroristico.


----------



## sunburn (7 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Pertanto per te è normale che quando una nazione va al voto per scegliere un governo, tutte le forze politiche si uniscano per fare leggi come la Fornero o l'anticostituzionale Porcellum ... mai sentito parlare di maggioranza Bulgara?
> 
> Assolutamente d'accordo.



In Italia non si vota per scegliere il governo, ma per scegliere i membri del Parlamento, i quali poi indicheranno un PdC che dovrà ottenere la nomina del PdR prima e la fiducia del Parlamento poi. Quindi il governo Monti aveva l'appoggio di partiti che nel complesso aveva ottenuto il 90%, così come Conte ha il consenso di partiti che alle elezioni hanno preso intorno al 50%.
Tutto questo per dire che l'ampio consenso di cui possono godere i partiti che sostengono un governo non è necessariamente indice che il governo stia operando bene. Concludo facendo notare che alle elezioni 2013, quelle post-governo Monti, le forze politiche che lo avevano sostenuto hanno raccolto complessivamente intorno al 50% dei voti. Bisogna dedurre che Monti abbia ben governato?


----------



## Dexter (8 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In Italia non si vota per scegliere il governo, ma per scegliere i membri del Parlamento, i quali poi indicheranno un PdC che dovrà ottenere la nomina del PdR prima e la fiducia del Parlamento poi. Quindi il governo Monti aveva l'appoggio di partiti che nel complesso aveva ottenuto il 90%, così come Conte ha il consenso di partiti che alle elezioni hanno preso intorno al 50%.
> Tutto questo per dire che l'ampio consenso di cui possono godere i partiti che sostengono un governo non è necessariamente indice che il governo stia operando bene. Concludo facendo notare che alle elezioni 2013, quelle post-governo Monti, le forze politiche che lo avevano sostenuto hanno raccolto complessivamente intorno al 50% dei voti. Bisogna dedurre che Monti abbia ben governato?


Fare un paragone fra i consensi del governo Monti con quelli di questo significa avere le feci dentro agli occhi, neanche davanti. Hai ragione, il suffragio universale dovrebbero abolirlo per le persone che travisano la realtà come stai facendo tu. Il governo attuale è solidissimo proprio per merito di chi voti tu: per* l'opposizione più patetica della storia della politica italiana*.


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Esatto. Magari non è molto corretto parlare di 'ordine' ma c'è piuttosto un accordo, una comunione di intenti anti-italiana -- e non è una teoria complottista, ma la realtà, per cui ci sono ben pochi attori stranieri che sono interessati alla nostra ripresa ma anzi si adoperano per il nostro declino.
> Per l'acquirente, che sia il piccolo risparmiatore che una finanziaria/banca, non cambia nulla, anzi, il titolo diventa solo più a rischio ovvero con una rendita più alta.
> L'allarme è solo per il governo che vede giocoforza il proprio tilolo più debole, ma non meno appetibile; tutt'altro, diventa più appetibile per coloro che nel paniere dei titoli di stato cercano una rendita più alta, a fronte di una remota ipotesi di default.
> In pratica all'aumentare dello spread i Bot diventano più convenienti, al contrario di quanto raccontano i mass media (che Non fanno gli interessi nazionali) che ad un aumento dello spread fanno passare solo un messaggio terroristico.



giusto per dare un' idea (e tralasciando che pre euro i titoli italiani pagavano dal 5 al 12%....)
ecco nelle tasche degli italiani oggi quanto troviamo (fonte banca d'italia): 
5800 miliardi di euro di beni immobili e 3700 di attività finanziarie circa. mmmm che gola

Ovvio che togliendo 1/4 del capitale a disposzione del 25% della popolazione + ricca avremmo un debito ridicolo con un pil atomico ma restiamo sempre in balia dei pochi potenti che brigano per aumentare il debito solo in funzione di specularci x i LORO SOLI INTERESSI, non in walfare x tutti.

Lunga vita al debito se ci speculo!!!! Morte a debito se non mi serve.


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Fare un paragone fra i consensi del governo Monti con quelli di questo significa avere le feci dentro agli occhi, neanche davanti. Hai ragione, il suffragio universale dovrebbero abolirlo per le persone che travisano la realtà come stai facendo tu. Il governo attuale è solidissimo proprio per merito di chi voti tu: per* l'opposizione più patetica della storia della politica italiana*.


Sono dati di fatto che Monti fu sostenuto da partiti che alle elezioni avevano preso nel complesso il 90% dei voti e che alle elezioni successive, quelle del 2013, ebbero di nuovo il mandato da parte degli elettori di formare il governo. Il governo Monti ha operato bene? No. I partiti che lo hanno sostenuto sono stati confermati alla guida del Paese alle elezioni successive? sì. 
Detto questo, il tuo atteggiamento da bulletto da tastiera non fa paura a nessuno, ma è il motivo principale per cui non saremo mai un Paese democraticamente avanzato. Senza dibattito civile non può che esserci una democrazia malata. 

PS: come già detto, non voto da una ventina d'anni, quindi caschi malissimo. Cordialità.


----------



## sunburn (8 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Esatto. Magari non è molto corretto parlare di 'ordine' ma c'è piuttosto un accordo, una comunione di intenti anti-italiana -- e non è una teoria complottista, ma la realtà, per cui ci sono ben pochi attori stranieri che sono interessati alla nostra ripresa ma anzi si adoperano per il nostro declino.
> Per l'acquirente, che sia il piccolo risparmiatore che una finanziaria/banca, non cambia nulla, anzi, il titolo diventa solo più a rischio ovvero con una rendita più alta.
> L'allarme è solo per il governo che vede giocoforza il proprio tilolo più debole, ma non meno appetibile; tutt'altro, diventa più appetibile per coloro che nel paniere dei titoli di stato cercano una rendita più alta, a fronte di una remota ipotesi di default.
> In pratica all'aumentare dello spread i Bot diventano più convenienti, al contrario di quanto raccontano i mass media (che Non fanno gli interessi nazionali) che ad un aumento dello spread fanno passare solo un messaggio terroristico.


Il problema è che nel momento in cui dovesse esserci un declassamento da parte delle agenzie di rating, tutti gli investitori istituzionali si libererebbero in tempo zero dei titoli italiani perché come regola non tengono titoli "junk". Con ovvie conseguenze. 
Piaccia o non piaccia(a me non piace), questo è il sistema in cui siamo e, al di là delle chiacchiere, nessuno sarebbe disposto a perdere un solo centesimo per uscirne. E di centesimi ne dovremmo perdere ben più di uno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che nel momento in cui dovesse esserci un declassamento da parte delle agenzie di rating, tutti gli investitori istituzionali si libererebbero in tempo zero dei titoli italiani perché come regola non tengono titoli "junk". Con ovvie conseguenze.
> Piaccia o non piaccia(a me non piace), questo è il sistema in cui siamo e, al di là delle chiacchiere, nessuno sarebbe disposto a perdere un solo centesimo per uscirne. E di centesimi ne dovremmo perdere ben più di uno.



Non esattamente. Ogni istituto finanziaro può fare le proprie considerazioni; le agenzie di rating non impongono nulla, danno solo un giudizio, soggettivo.
L' Italia è uno segli stati più virtuosi dell'UE, non vedo perchè dall'oggi al domani i propri titoli debbano diventare junk solo perchè un'agenzia l'ha declassata, senza valide ragioni ma con secondi fini abbastanza evidenti.


----------



## Dexter (9 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono dati di fatto che Monti fu sostenuto da partiti che alle elezioni avevano preso nel complesso il 90% dei voti e che alle elezioni successive, quelle del 2013, ebbero di nuovo il mandato da parte degli elettori di formare il governo. Il governo Monti ha operato bene? No. I partiti che lo hanno sostenuto sono stati confermati alla guida del Paese alle elezioni successive? sì.
> Detto questo, il tuo atteggiamento da bulletto da tastiera non fa paura a nessuno, ma è il motivo principale per cui non saremo mai un Paese democraticamente avanzato. Senza dibattito civile non può che esserci una democrazia malata.
> 
> PS: come già detto, non voto da una ventina d'anni, quindi caschi malissimo. Cordialità.


Il 90% dei partiti sostenevano Monti, ma non è che automaticamente il 90% degli italiani appoggiasse il governo. Ad oggi invece circa 1 persona su 2 sostiene il governo attuale. L'hai capita la differenza? L'hai capito che quello che continui a sostenere non ha senso? Sul resto stendo un velo pietoso, ribadisco che il suffragio universale dovrebbe essere abolito, a maggior ragione se non si vota da 20 anni. E che sei di sinistra non si capisce per nulla tranqui.


----------



## Dexter (9 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Esatto. Magari non è molto corretto parlare di 'ordine' ma c'è piuttosto un accordo, una comunione di intenti anti-italiana -- e non è una teoria complottista, ma la realtà, per cui ci sono ben pochi attori stranieri che sono interessati alla nostra ripresa ma anzi si adoperano per il nostro declino.
> Per l'acquirente, che sia il piccolo risparmiatore che una finanziaria/banca, non cambia nulla, anzi, il titolo diventa solo più a rischio ovvero con una rendita più alta.
> L'allarme è solo per il governo che vede giocoforza il proprio tilolo più debole, ma non meno appetibile; tutt'altro, diventa più appetibile per coloro che nel paniere dei titoli di stato cercano una rendita più alta, a fronte di una remota ipotesi di default.
> In pratica all'aumentare dello spread i Bot diventano più convenienti, al contrario di quanto raccontano i mass media (che Non fanno gli interessi nazionali) *che ad un aumento dello spread fanno passare solo un messaggio terroristico*.


Guarda che i mutui a tasso variabile dipendono indirettamente dallo spread, tu ragioni solo in ottica bot.


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il 90% dei partiti sostenevano Monti, ma non è che automaticamente il 90% degli italiani appoggiasse il governo. Ad oggi invece circa 1 persona su 2 sostiene il governo attuale. L'hai capita la differenza? L'hai capito che quello che continui a sostenere non ha senso? Sul resto stendo un velo pietoso, ribadisco che il suffragio universale dovrebbe essere abolito, a maggior ragione se non si vota da 20 anni. E che sei di sinistra non si capisce per nulla tranqui.


Non ho detto che automaticamente il 90% fosse favore, semplicemente perché non lo so e non invento dati, come invece fai tu quando parli di un italiano su due che sarebbe a favore dell'attuale governo. Ho solo segnalato i dati REALI dei voti presi da quei partiti prima e dopo Monti. Dopo il governo Monti, abbiamo avuto un risultato che ha affidato agli stessi il compito di governare.

Sul discorso del presunto consenso attuale del governo, non posso esprimermi. Ricordo ancora quando, con Renzi all'apice del consenso, dissi che avrebbe fatto un tonfo epocale e mi beccavo gli insulti. Alla fine torto non ho avuto. Non perché sia un veggente ma perché mi limito a guardare e a esprimere un parere. Per quanto riguarda l'attuale governo, viste le misure recessive annunciate, non è difficile prevedere sorte analoga. Me lo auguro? No, perché sarebbe un problema per il MIO Paese, quindi non posso che sperare di sbagliarmi e che chi governa ottenga i migliori risultati per l'Italia. Le dispute tra tifosi di partiti diversi non mi interessano.

Detto questo, mi spiace deluderti, ma non sono né di destra, né di sinistra né di centro. Come già detto, guardo ed esprimo un parere liberamente. Può essere giusto, come può essere sbagliato, ma almeno non ho l'obbligo di dover difendere a ogni costo un partito. Dovresti provare anche tu.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Ottobre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Guarda che i mutui a tasso variabile dipendono indirettamente dallo spread, tu ragioni solo in ottica bot.



Questa è una falsità (messa in giro dagli anti-italiani, filo-EU, terrorismo mediatico). I mutui a tasso variabile non sono influenzati dallo spread, tanto che all'apice dello spread BTP/Bund, all'indomani dell'abdicazione di Berlusconi, il tasso Eurirs (che fa da riferimento all'Euribor) scese, e con esso i mutui a tasso variabile.


----------



## vota DC (9 Ottobre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il 90% dei partiti sostenevano Monti, ma non è che automaticamente il 90% degli italiani appoggiasse il governo. Ad oggi invece circa 1 persona su 2 sostiene il governo attuale. L'hai capita la differenza? L'hai capito che quello che continui a sostenere non ha senso? Sul resto stendo un velo pietoso, ribadisco che il suffragio universale dovrebbe essere abolito, a maggior ragione se non si vota da 20 anni. E che sei di sinistra non si capisce per nulla tranqui.



E' riconosciuto da Bersani stesso che un punto debole debole della sua campagna a parte metafore strambe è stata proprio l'onestà di ipotizzare scenari in cui il PD non avesse i numeri per fare il governo da solo. In campagna si parla SOLO di quello che fai se vinci, anche se sei un partitino dello zero virgola e non potrai mai andare al governo da solo. Se Berlusconi stesso nel 2013 avesse detto "beh se il Pdl non avrà i numeri allora farà assieme alla sinistra X cose" avrebbe preso le percentuali odierne invece ha detto esplicitamente che in caso di pareggio si sarebbe votato ad oltranza.


----------

